# Conneaut 12-6-15 Underwater pictures



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Went to Conneaut today to troll break walls and slip area for steelhead . Started out trolling east wall picked up a couple and then nothing ! so I headed to the slip area trolled the slip area the rest of the day going 27 on 21 in as though I thought as I was trolling today I decided to put out my Waterwolf inline underwater camera for a while I don't get to see the video`s till I get home and boy was I mistaken there was multiple fish hitting and missing the lure one even hit the camera .And in some places the bait were everywhere just a few snap shots from video`s.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

FishIgo said:


> Went to Conneaut today to troll break walls and slip area for steelhead . Started out trolling east wall picked up a couple and then nothing ! so I headed to the slip area trolled the slip area the rest of the day going 27 on 21 in as though I thought as I was trolling today I decided to put out my Waterwolf inline underwater camera for a while I don't get to see the video`s till I get home and boy was I mistaken there was multiple fish hitting and missing the lure one even hit the camera .And in some places the bait were everywhere just a few snap shots from video`s.
> View attachment 198710
> View attachment 198711
> View attachment 198712


you post the best pictures. I really enjoy them. We fished in the harbor last Sunday and hooked 7 and caught only one.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Awesome pics. Post that video up!


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Are those smelt in your top pic. ?
EB


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

EB1221 said:


> Are those smelt in your top pic. ?
> EB


They are Emerald Shiners


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome pics man I really like those camera's you can come across some awesome underwater footage!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sweet pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

awesome!!!


----------

